# Can a medical marijuana card get you failed future uber background checks



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

There should be some kind of database for those card holders and a lot of driving jobs don't accept potheads


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> There should be some kind of database for those card holders and a lot of driving jobs don't accept potheads


There "should" be a database accessible of peoples private medical rcords? OH, OK!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> There "should" be a database accessible of peoples private medical rcords? OH, OK!


Ok?
How do you think they verify if a card is fake or not?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Having a medical marijuana card doesn't exclude you from anything, it only includes you in medicating.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

So, first of all, it's illegal to discriminate against anyone with a disability.
And second of all, the medical personnel have a database for treatment purposes and that's it, it's not public information. Check out HIPAA.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

"..it is illegal to drive under the influence of marihuana"

If I had a schoolbus service and was hiring drivers.. guess if I would hire a pothead?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> So, first of all, it's illegal to discriminate against anyone with a disability.
> And second of all, the medical personnel have a database for treatment purposes and that's it, it's not public information. Check out HIPAA.


I see what type of "disabled" are hanging out at the "green cross places"
They don't look like they are disabled in any way.

I wouldn't hire them for any type of driving position.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

California (and other states most likely) will require a drug test before driving for Uber once the regulations catch up. But no way would they find a medical card on a background check


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I see what type of "disabled" are hanging out at the "green cross places"
> They don't look like they are disabled in any way.
> 
> I wouldn't hire them for any type of driving position.


So you can tell what a person's disability,illness might be by looking at them? Great, you should be a Doctor. The fact that pot is still illegal is because of racist old ****s (I am an old ****) and the Democrap and Republicrap parties who are in the grips of the alcohol and rehab industries. The drug war, 100 years old today. Who is winning except for those making money hand over fist in its continuance.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

the medical card wouldnt be the issue....However the DRUG TEST could be a problem

sucks...cuz pot is actually the only "drug" one should be able to do...

drug testing is BS imho...doesnt stop the alcoholics/heroin addicts/crack or cocaine addicts....It only stops us weedsmokers...Stupid


PS: I doNOT consider "pot" a drug...it is an HERB...and a Very Healthy one at that


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> So you can tell what a person's disability,illness might be by looking at them? Great, you should be a Doctor. The fact that pot is still illegal is because of racist old ****s (I am an old ****) and the Democrap and Republicrap parties who are in the grips of the alcohol and rehab industries. The drug war, 100 years old today. Who is winning except for those making money hand over fist in its continuance.


look this will be my only response to you since I don't want to start a "confronting post" I promised this to admin..

I do not have to be a doctor, and I had a few rides in the middle of the night with fullbaked pax to pick up some more pot and some of them told me a little bit about "getting a medical card and how easy it is" I do not agree with that bullshit. I personally do not do drugs or other BS.. Drugs are for loosers ! I do not need to surround myself with loosers.

But youu're welcome to have a different opinion


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Most weed smokers I know pass drug tests. It is possible that Ubers insurance could want drug tests at some point. Let's see if an Uber driver kills anyone with their car while smoking a spliff.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> look this will be my only response to you since I don't want to start a "confronting post" I promised this to admin..
> 
> I do not have to be a doctor, and I had a few rides in the middle of the night with fullbaked pax to pick up some more pot and some of them told me a little bit about "getting a medical card and how easy it is" I do not agree with that bullshit. I personally do not do drugs or other BS.. Drugs are for loosers ! I do not need to surround myself with loosers.
> 
> But youu're welcome to have a different opinion


I am glad to hear you do not hang out with people who drink alcohol, those damn LOSERS!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> look this will be my only response to you since I don't want to start a "confronting post" I promised this to admin..
> 
> I do not have to be a doctor, and I had a few rides in the middle of the night with fullbaked pax to pick up some more pot and some of them told me a little bit about "getting a medical card and how easy it is" I do not agree with that bullshit. I personally do not do drugs or other BS.. Drugs are for loosers ! I do not need to surround myself with loosers.
> 
> But youu're welcome to have a different opinion


It's as easy to get weed as any other drugs. Pills, cigs, alcohol. All of which are worse for you. This is the 21st century, everyone knows weed is just that, a weed that grows in your yard and you smoke it.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> the medical card wouldnt be the issue....However the DRUG TEST could be a problem
> 
> sucks...cuz pot is actually the only "drug" one should be able to do...
> 
> drug testing is BS imho...doesnt stop the alcoholics/heroin addicts/crack or cocaine addicts....It only stops us weedsmokers...Stupid


I like that you admitted being a "weedsmoker" shows your honesty.

Allow me to ask you this : would you go out and drive after you smoked?
Or do you seriously show responsibility for your job?

I drink a beer or two sometimes when I'm home, then later I see damn.. it's surging, **** I already had beer..
I mean it depends how responsible you are and not exactly what your drug was.. smokes or drinks..


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I am glad to hear you do not hang out with people who drink alcohol, those damn LOSERS!


ok, that was a type of response I can deal with as long we keep the respect it's fine :

Check my other post above please, I am admitting to drink sometimes and set weed and alcohol equal since it's both legal here (with a medical card)
but I agree with what you have said.. drugs are for loosers I still say, but it depends on how you use them.
Responsible or not.. that is much more the question.

sorry if you felt under attack or so..
but I wouldn't either hire potheads or notorious drunks for a "driver" position.
If you have days off and are a responsible person and just want to chill how could I say anything against that?
Of course not.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I like that you admitted being a "weedsmoker" shows your honesty.
> 
> Allow me to ask you this : would you go out and drive after you smoked?
> Or do you seriously show responsibility for your job?
> ...


I dont really "drive" for a living...gave it a whirl pt while between gigs/work...
also NO I would Not go out ubering while "baked" I usually dont get "baked" I do on occassion burn alil bit in evening hours...while watching tv after dinner...IT helps me control my blood sugar...It also relaxes me....kindof like U having a beer to "take the edge off"

Pot and ALOT of Natural HERBS were a godsend to help keep me alive after i got really sick several years ago!

and I can PROVE it Greatly helps Diabetics control blood sugar With a Glocuse Meter!!!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> the medical card wouldnt be the issue....However the DRUG TEST could be a problem
> 
> sucks...cuz pot is actually the only "drug" one should be able to do...
> 
> ...


Oh please. Marijuana addiction is quite real. Chronic pot smokers (people who smoke every day, EVERY DAY these people are exceedingly common) could probably have bought 2 new cars with the money they have spent on the herb over the years.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> (people who smoke every day, EVERY DAY these people are exceedingly common) could probably have bought 2 new cars with the money they have spent on the herb over the years.


How is that any different than those who smoke cigs or drink alcohol, or sip that 5 dollar cup of coffee?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> I dont really "drive" for a living...gave it a whirl pt while between gigs/work...
> also NO I would Not go out ubering while "baked" I usually dont get "baked" I do on occassion burn alil bit in evening hours...while watching tv after dinner...IT helps me control my blood sugar...It also relaxes me....kindof like U having a beer to "take the edge off"
> 
> Pot and ALOT of Natural HERBS were a godsend to help keep me alive after i got really sick several years ago!
> ...


I will have to believe that what you just wrote is the truth.
But, see if you're a "real" medical consument then you're one of the rare that are really using it the way it should be done.
I don't want to be judging about who can and who not, but for sure you see those little gangster I was talking about..
"THEY" make people like you look bad, don't they ?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I will have to believe that what you just wrote is the truth.
> But, see if you're a "real" medical consument then you're one of the rare that are really using it the way it should be done.
> I don't want to be judging about who can and who not, but for sure you see those little gangster I was talking about..
> "THEY" make people like you look bad, don't they ?


I probably WAS a little gangster ....Years ago...Days of Youth...Im old now....come on now ...U admitted you drink beer...sometimes ya might over do it...dont judge the younger people...We were ALL young once and did things we wouldnt do now that were Old...

and Hell Yeah when I was in my 20's I sometimes Got REALLY BAKED/DRUNK....DAYS of YOUTH...


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I will have to believe that what you just wrote is the truth.
> But, see if you're a "real" medical consument then you're one of the rare that are really using it the way it should be done.
> I don't want to be judging about who can and who not, but for sure you see those little gangster I was talking about..
> "THEY" make people like you look bad, don't they ?


I am glad "they" are smart enough to get a medical card. Perhaps it keep that minor arrest off THEIR record. Nothing like a gangster looking dude with a minor pot arrest to **** their lives up. 
Again, drug laws were fashioned with racism as a driving force. Folks of color don't do anymore drugs than us lily white. They just pay a higher price, which is then passed down to all of us.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

and weed had nothing to do with me looking like this, just sayin


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

If we are dumb enough to drive for Uber, we probably aren't smart enough to have this debate lol


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> If we are dumb enough to drive for Uber, we probably aren't smart enough to have this debate lol


Very true. I'll keep my reply short and sweet - more or less on the lines of national companies that have drivers in states that have legalized marijuana for medical purposes.

Companies that have drivers in states that have medical cards or even allow personal consumption of marijuana don't care. It's still considered illegal. Most if not all companies look at the "strictest" rule, meaning if the federal statue/law is more restrictive, the company will follow that rule to be "equal" across the nation. If you show positive for marijuana, you will be terminated. If you are driving on a CDL and have an accident or suffer an injury on the job, and you test positive for marijuana, you will be terminated and your workers compensation claim will be denied. Right or wrong, pro or anti marijuana, that's the current state of affairs.

I personally witnessed an employee terminated in Maine after testing positive for drugs. Also notice I said employee. I can only assume it was marijuana, because he tried to defend testing positive showing he had a medical card. The company I worked for, the drug tests were random, and at least once a year. If the test comes back positive, you aren't told by the testing company what drug was found, just positive or negative. That same employee also filed for unemployment and was denied by the state of Maine.

Looking at Uber and transportation in general - there are strict guidelines for commercial drivers - and it's zero tolerance with drugs or alcohol. Any driver that has driven commercially knows that in any accident, you are required to be tested within a few hours. Let's face it, eventually laws and regulations will catch up, and if there is an accident, weather the driver is at fault or not, will put a driver in a serious world of legal hurt if they come back positive for anything.

Only time will tell if federal regulations around marijuana consumption will change, but what I don't see changing is the zero tolerance laws with driving commercially.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> look this will be my only response to you since I don't want to start a "confronting post" I promised this to admin..
> 
> I do not have to be a doctor, and I had a few rides in the middle of the night with fullbaked pax to pick up some more pot and some of them told me a little bit about "getting a medical card and how easy it is" I do not agree with that bullshit. I personally do not do drugs or other BS.. Drugs are for loosers ! I do not need to surround myself with loosers.
> 
> But youu're welcome to have a different opinion


Driving for Uber is for losers, unless of course you drive stoned, then it becomes tolerable. Cue Harry Chapin "Taxi".


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If you don't "inhale" you should be fine.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Heres an interesting driving test of folk who smoke.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Justt read this: Congress Ends Federal Ban on Medical Marijuana 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showth...ongress-Ends-Federal-Ban-on-Medical-Marijuana


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Very true. I'll keep my reply short and sweet - more or less on the lines of national companies that have drivers in states that have legalized marijuana for medical purposes.
> 
> Companies that have drivers in states that have medical cards or even allow personal consumption of marijuana don't care. It's still considered illegal. Most if not all companies look at the "strictest" rule, meaning if the federal statue/law is more restrictive, the company will follow that rule to be "equal" across the nation. If you show positive for marijuana, you will be terminated. If you are driving on a CDL and have an accident or suffer an injury on the job, and you test positive for marijuana, you will be terminated and your workers compensation claim will be denied. Right or wrong, pro or anti marijuana, that's the current state of affairs.
> 
> ...


Anyone

You won't be driving for Uber, or any other company that has drivers.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I see what type of "disabled" are hanging out at the "green cross places"
> They don't look like they are disabled in any way.
> 
> I wouldn't hire them for any type of driving position.


Amen. I was recently in one with a friend who was considering getting her MM Card. As we enter and approach the counter, a guy asks to see our cards. We tell him we are not licensed and just looking as she is undecided about getting one. She suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritis and heard the weed does help some people with relief of skin pressure (thus pressuring the nerves). So then the guy says you need a card to come in, but it's ok this time. While there I observed a few people coming in..none over 25 and stoned. They drove to get to this place and my thought was no way in heck would I want to be near them when they are stoned. Uber needs to stay far away from allowing anyone to drive that has a card. I see a huge area of law suits on this if knowingly allowed.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> Amen. I was recently in one with a friend who was considering getting her MM Card. As we enter and approach the counter, a guy asks to see our cards. We tell him we are not licensed and just looking as she is undecided about getting one. She suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritis and heard the weed does help some people with relief of skin pressure (thus pressuring the nerves). So then the guy says you need a card to come in, but it's ok this time. While there I observed a few people coming in..none over 25 and stoned. They drove to get to this place and my thought was no way in heck would I want to be near them when they are stoned. Uber needs to stay far away from allowing anyone to drive that has a card. I see a huge area of law suits on this if knowingly allowed.


Well perhaps take your friend to a different green cross place...and alot of people are able to fully function normally while consuming marijuana...moderation however is usually key....If your friend got her card and began consuming a lil to alieve her artrithis....Would You Trust Her to Drive???


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Well perhaps take your friend to a different green cross place...and alot of people are able to fully function normally while consuming marijuana...moderation however is usually key....If your friend got her card and began consuming a lil to alieve her artrithis....Would You Trust Her to Drive???


Stoned drivers make better drivers. Party on.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

The only way someone will drive for uber, is with a help if some bad quality medicine...

A fat spliff of stress will make ubers fares sounds lucrative...

Yeahh dude uber on

By the way I am medicated right now "top of the line", in my balcony looking at downtown.. and checking this forum...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> There should be some kind of database for those card holders and a lot of driving jobs don't accept potheads


You would think that is the case. Probably wipe out half the drivers in Wash. and Colo.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

If you think an employer should have the right to your private medical records, I would have to disagree with that. Most driving jobs test for pot, which I believe Uber will eventually have to do in the great state of California. I'm sure the driver will be paying for that test. Pot is still illegal federally so jobs do not have to accept your medical card. But it would never exclude you from a job because you having the card is between you and your doctor. 

Have you talked to the people who return emails for Uber? You want those dopes having access to your medical records?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I got dibs on this one, so if any of you even think about selling it think again, So I'm cruzin round looking for a ping in the Caddy, and my phone rings, hello Shine, yes, this is Travis K we are conducting random drug test with our drivers, I want you to find a safe spot and pull over and get out of the car, so I do and say now what travis, HE SAYS "I WANT YOU TO PEE ON YOUR PHONE !


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Light it, suck it in, you get lung cancer. 

Weed or tobacco. Same, same. 

I smell your smoke, weed or tobacco, I now cancel, drive away. 

My car - your stink don't get in

If I'm a pax and I can smell weed or tobacco smoke you get s 1*. 

I got no beef with medical marijuana for those in pain. But you blow that smoke in my face, I'm gonna let you have it. Eat the dope brownies you idiot. 

The rest of you potheads, smoking tobacco or weed, give you lung cancer-same, same.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Light it, suck it in, you get lung cancer.
> 
> Weed or tobacco. Same, same.
> 
> ...


You bring up an interesting point. What would Uber say about you denying someone a ride on the fact that they smell like pot, especially if it's because they are returning home from dispensary with their meds? If Uber forces you to allow service animals in your car, can they deny medical pot?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Eat the brownie. *Smoking* dope is a *choice*. take it in a pill or in an injection. Wear a patch. Eat the brownie. All ok by me.

Even service dogs have rules. They are not allowed if they are not properly under control.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

What if the patient promised to properly control his/her pot...as much as possible while suffering from refer madness of course


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> So, first of all, it's illegal to discriminate against anyone with a disability.
> And second of all, the medical personnel have a database for treatment purposes and that's it, it's not public information. Check out HIPAA.


It is not discrimination if being under the influence precludes driving for hire (or driving at all, for that matter)
BTW, certain disabilities make drivers ineligible for hire.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Control, you mean make sure it don't stink? Then I don't even know it there, so no problem.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is not discrimination if being under the influence precludes driving for hire (or driving at all, for that matter)
> BTW, certain disabilities make drivers ineligible for hire.


I agree with this. Which is why I feel Uber or any employer has the right to drug test. But having access to your medical records is a complete invasion of privacy


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Control, you mean make sure it don't stink? Then I don't even know it there, so no problem.


So you really wouldn't allow someone in your car who smelled like cigarettes? I actually think since it's your car, you should have the right to tell them to call another driver.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn straight. Now. Did it once, never again. I just tell them I'm allergic. You have to get this kind of pathetic look on your face too. It goes along with keeping your doors locked until you know the pax name. If you can smell em don't unlock the car. 

I laugh when I read about drivers who say they don't smoke in their car. You a smoker - I can smell it. The smoke is glued to your clothes and your hair and keeps on reeking.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Very true. I'll keep my reply short and sweet - more or less on the lines of national companies that have drivers in states that have legalized marijuana for medical purposes.
> 
> Companies that have drivers in states that have medical cards or even allow personal consumption of marijuana don't care. It's still considered illegal. Most if not all companies look at the "strictest" rule, meaning if the federal statue/law is more restrictive, the company will follow that rule to be "equal" across the nation. If you show positive for marijuana, you will be terminated. If you are driving on a CDL and have an accident or suffer an injury on the job, and you test positive for marijuana, you will be terminated and your workers compensation claim will be denied. Right or wrong, pro or anti marijuana, that's the current state of affairs.
> 
> ...


There is a push to establish levels for " under the influence" , but even then, most companies will have zero tolerance rules to keep out of legal hell. When you are liable for public consumers, it is your right and responsibility to protect the public, AND your employees. While Uber may be able to absorb a few wrongful deaths, most of us smaller operators cannot. If we hire someone with risky health conditions, and they pass out, or worse, we are done, our employees are out of a job.


UberHustla said:


> I agree with this. Which is why I feel Uber or any employer has the right to drug test. But having access to your medical records is a complete invasion of privacy


it will probably come down to "pass/fail" physical like we see for diabetes, epilepsy, etc. once acceptable levels (if any) are determined. I fully understand zero tolerance. Even with legal pain meds, people can abuse them, we have no way of knowing unless something bad happens, so we make them take off until they don't need the meds.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> California (and other states most likely) will require a drug test before driving for Uber once the regulations catch up. But no way would they find a medical card on a background check


In NY you can NOT obtain your FHV drivers license "without it there is no uber or any FHV driving for you" without a drug test and fingerprint background check, and the drug test is done every year, and after any accident that ended up with injuries to passengers, yours or the other cars.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

U guys think a drog test is accurate??

I Will smoke a fat one, and go pee, and WILL pass..


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> U guys think a drog test is accurate??
> 
> I Will smoke a fat one, and go pee, and WILL pass..


Of course you will, time to lay down the pipe, don't you think


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> U guys think a drog test is accurate??
> 
> I Will smoke a fat one, and go pee, and WILL pass..


Lol are you willing to reveal your secret on how?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Of course you will, time to lay down the pipe, don't you think


Time to fill up the pipe, **** uber I stopped driving


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Lol are you willing to reveal your secret on how?


Go to a smoke shop get the magic belt, leave it in your trunk " car trunk", and you are ready to pee clean stuff, anytime anywhere...

Light it up , and let us sing " **** uber ****..drivers should duck"


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Go to a smoke shop get the magic belt, leave it in your trunk " car trunk", and you are ready to pee clean stuff, anytime anywhere...
> 
> Light it up , and let us sing " **** uber ****..drivers should duck"


Do you think you have a slight DRUG problem.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Do you think you have a slight DRUG problem.


It is called medicine not drugs..
If my doctor thought I will have problems he would prescribed something else..


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> It is called medicine not drugs..
> If my doctor thought I will have problems he would prescribed something else..


Yea, of course .


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm PRO 420..

When was the last time you heard of a violent cannabis user, ???

Who kill innocent people on the roads? 
Yes the drunk guy NOT the cannabis patient...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One of the problems is THC is detectable in a test for 45 days or more. 
A person is not under the influence of THC after a day.
The tests need to be changed. 
The test needs to reflect if you are under the influence of THC, not if you have smoked it in the last 2 months. 
Alcohol causes many more problems than pot as we know, but it is out of your system in 24 hours, and will not show up on a test. 
Something needs to change as it is legalized in more states.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> If we are dumb enough to drive for Uber, we probably aren't smart enough to have this debate lol


Hey! I resemble that!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> It is called medicine not drugs..
> If my doctor thought I will have problems he would prescribed something else..


Not that this is necessarily not true of YOUR doctor. But I bet Elvis thought the same thing about his. And Michael Jackson.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Go to a smoke shop get the magic belt, leave it in your trunk " car trunk", and you are ready to pee clean stuff, anytime anywhere...
> 
> Light it up , and let us sing " **** uber ****..drivers should duck"


I must be out if the loop. What the hell is the magic belt?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Hey! I resemble that!


Hahaha! That gave me a good laugh...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In another post I mentioned I have been invited to work for a service on demand medical marijuana company. 

I have been doing some research about the medical marijuana laws in California. 
A doctor's recommendation letter is much different than a State of California medical marijuana card. 

The doctor's recommendation is all that is needed in California, not the State of CA card. 
The letter from the doctor is protected by HIPAA, and it is actually illegal to disclose medical information.

The State of California medical marijuana card is controlled by the California Department of Public Health. This is much different than a recommendation letter from a doctor. 
This information is supposedly sealed by the California Department of Public Health and only available by subpoena. A subpoena is easy to obtain, any attorney can file for a subpoena for a valid reason. 

I learned to stick with the letter from a doctor, and avoid the State of California's official card. Your information is much more likely to be released if it resides with the California Department of Public Health.


----------



## Slacker62 (Apr 27, 2021)

No-tippers-suck said:


> "..it is illegal to drive under the influence of marihuana"
> 
> If I had a schoolbus service and was hiring drivers.. guess if I would hire a pothead?


It's also illegal to drive under the influence of alcohol but there is a time when you're not drinking that you can drive if you're an alcoholic or drinking alcohol should be the same with pot. Think people. Stupid.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

centralFLFuber said:


> Pot and ALOT of Natural HERBS were a godsend to help keep me alive after i got really sick several years ago!


There is not much natural about the genetically modified & mutated pot that is around today. 

I'm glad it helped you and continues to help you but this isn't the the "natural herb" of the 60s you're smoking.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No-tippers-suck said:


> "..it is illegal to drive under the influence of marihuana"
> 
> If I had a schoolbus service and was hiring drivers.. guess if I would hire a pothead?


This is a bad example because school boards receive federal funding. Because they receive money from the feds AND weed is a schedule 1 narcotic on the federal level, you could not hire a pot smoker even if you wanted to. 

You could hire an alcoholic though, as long as they didn't drink before or on shift.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Samename said:


> Having a medical marijuana card doesn't exclude you from anything, it only includes you in medicating.


It does, in NJ anyway, mean you can't have a gun permit.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> This is a bad example because school boards receive federal funding. Because they receive money from the feds AND weed is a schedule 1 narcotic on the federal level, you could not hire a pot smoker even if you wanted to.
> 
> You could hire an alcoholic though, as long as they didn't drink before or on shift.


Some legislators are working on de-criminalizing marijuana at the fed level, and leaving the decision up to the states.

And let's not get into the political propaganda that got weed listed as a Schedule 1... 🙄


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> It does, in NJ anyway, mean you can't have a gun permit.


Yikes!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Based on a quick Google search, several law firm sites say that in California it is illegal for an employer to include a check for a marijuana card in a background check. It may even be a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act and a HIPPA violation in some cases.

If anybody is worried about it then simply don't renew your medical card. A medical card isn't required to buy, grow, or smoke marijuana in California anymore. So erase your marijuana trail by simply stop renewing your marijuana recommendation if you're worried about it.

Just remember that an employer may require a drug test. Nothing prevents them from doing that. Uber/Lyft will never require it because they'd lose most of their drivers.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh hell, this thread is from 2014 and the OP hasn't been here since 2015.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Samename said:


> Having a medical marijuana card doesn't exclude you from anything, it only includes you in medicating.


In my county it will exclude you from getting a ccw permit.

Also, good luck getting a government job. Government background checks are allowed to be more invasive.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> In my county it will exclude you from getting a ccw permit.
> 
> Also, good luck getting a government job. Government background checks are allowed to be more invasive.


It can have even worse affects. There is a lonf time teacher near where I live, a career teacher. She was injured breaking up a fight. 
Here this middle aged small woman stepped in when two 16 year old young men to stop the from hurting each other, others or worse, and got shoved down stairs. 

As is policy, she had to take a drug test when she was being treated for her injuries. Due to an existing illness which left her with chronic pain she had an Rx for Marijuana and was taking it in pill form. She claims only before bed and never smoked it, didn't get high from it, and it helped. 

The the school district policy and handbook stated no illegal drugs. She had a script, no big deal, she thought. Because it's illegal federally and the school district receives federal funding she was terminated. The district had no choice, they tried to find a work around. She could have legally been high in opioids at school with a rx. The school district had even changed their policy to allow students medical Marijuana 2 years before. 


So its not just being denied a government job. Any job connected to federal funding could be at risk.


----------

